# Do you burn bricks or lump in your UDS?



## billbo (Sep 21, 2009)

I have always burned bricks but maybe want to try lump. I have been using Kingsford blue or comp. I like the comp but it is much more expensive.

If you burn bricks what kind do you use and why? Same question for lump. 

I will definitely be giving lump a try soon as I am out of fuel. Trying to get a feel for what brand lump is being used out there. Thanks all!


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 22, 2009)

Billbo, I use briqs, Royal Oak brand has worked the best fer me.  Don't care fer Kingsford, I get a petroleum smell from them that I don't with RO.  Could just be my nose, but, like the old sayin, the nose knows!  I know some use lump, I just like the briqs better.  Lotta personal choice here to I think.


----------



## rickw (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't run the drum much anymore but bricks gives ya better temp control. I voted bricks. I just use Kingsford blue bag. No particular reason why.


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been using Nature-Glo lump (Royal Oak food service brand) and tried their briquettes for the first time this weekend. For the UDS I will be using briquettes for lower temps and lump for higher temps. Lump is much more difficult to keep under control in my opinion.


----------



## lvrgsp (Sep 22, 2009)

I use Briqs...usually RO, have used Kingsford a bit, really liking the Stubbs Briqs as of late....did not like the smoke I got when the new piece of lumps fired up, and as Rick said I seem to be able to manage the temps better with Briqs...

Lvrgsp


----------



## ddave (Sep 22, 2009)

I am currently using briquettes -- Kingsford Comp -- burns hot, get nice long burns from not very much fuel.  About 2/3 of my 13.5" x 8" basket will give me 18 hours.  Plenty of fuel for a brisket at 250° and even have enough fuel left to kick it up to 300°+ for burnt ends.

I have used lump before -- Lazarri Mesquite Lump but was a little strong for my taste.  I used blue bag Kingsford once -- bad, bad petroleum smell.  Used Royal Oak briquettes but they make a lot of ash compared to the Kingsford Comp and had a little bit of an off smell as well.

Wouldn't mind trying lump again if I could find some oak lump around here.  Only choice in that area is Cowboy.  Lump isn't bad in the UDS as long as the chunks are of consistent size.

Dave


----------



## helljack6 (Sep 22, 2009)

Briquette all the way, no questions asked. You don't get the temp control with lump that you get with briquettes. Normally run Kingsford Blue or Comp.


----------



## jethro (Sep 22, 2009)

Blue kingsford original is a must for temp control. I like RO for lump but not in the UDS.


----------



## phreak (Sep 23, 2009)

I've only used lump in my UDS.  Since I stopped opening the lid during the cook except to take food off I haven't had any problems with temp control.


----------



## danbury (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll never use briquettes again.  Lump all the way and I have absolutely no problem controlling my temperatures in my UDS.  Learn your pit with a specific fuel and you'll have few if any problems.


----------



## smokin' dick (Sep 23, 2009)

I use Wicked Good Lump in all of my cookers: 2 UDS, 1 WSM, 1 Modified Silver Smoker and the ever popular Miniature Reverse Flow Smoker. I do not have a problem with temp control and prefer the aroma of the hardwood lighting off during the cook as opposed to the smell of briquettes.

I just picked up a 20 lb. bag of Humphrey Lump at the Harvard Comp., have yet to try it but I'll keep you all posted as to how I think it compares to the Wicked Good.


----------



## murman (Dec 13, 2009)

I voted bricks. I use Kingsford Blue, Comp, RO, Wally world bricks... I have used a mix of bricks with Cowboy lump as the weather got colder (I live in the Northeastern Sierra, 5,000' Elv, 20-30*F, with a 10 to 15 MPH wind lately...). I think it helps get the temp up while the rig is warming up and the leftover coals are catching. I am out of Cowboy lump and picked up a bag of Kingsford Charwood. I have yet to use the Charwood.


----------



## meateater (Dec 13, 2009)

Blue kingsford original.


----------



## smokeon (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't have a UDS, but in my square Brinkman with 2 doors, I use lump.  Cowboy brand sometimes, but lately I've been using Quik Joes.  Seemed to burn longer and more consistently.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag42.htm


----------



## keithace (Dec 13, 2009)

i am new to the game and i use a mix of lump and briqs...usually california hot wood mesq (20 lbs for 8.99) and Kingsford comp (12 pounds for 8.99)...works good for me...


----------



## fired up (Dec 14, 2009)

I have only used lump in my uds. Works great for me.


----------



## jerrykr (Dec 15, 2009)

I seem to end up at Walmart since it's close.  I get the WM large brics and red bags of RO lump.  Either works well, but I seem to be using the brics more now.  They do make more ash.  I have a lot of free or almost free wood, so I use rather large pieces with the charcoal.


----------



## schmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

I start out with a chimney full of Kingsford Blue original.  When I need more fuel, I add Royal Oak Lump.  

The lump doesn't have that petroleum odor when igniting.  It won't make your food taste bad.  

I get both usually at Lowe's.  Every so often they will run a 2 for 1 sale on Kingsford.  Last time I stocked up and bought 20 bags.


----------



## glasshog (Dec 18, 2009)

When you guys say "bricks", do you mean briquettes? Is Kingsford blue original just the regular kingsford briquettes in the paper bag? Sorry, but I'm going to be trying my first smoke on an Oklahoma Joe smoker with a side firebox, and don't want to have it turn out bad.


----------



## glasshog (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, when you add charcoal to an existing fire, do you add it cold or out of a chimney?


----------



## billbo (Dec 24, 2009)

You got it, bricks is just slang for the briquettes. Kingsford blue qualifies indeed. As far a s the adding lit or unlit bricks during the cook, that will depend on your situation. If you need to bump up the heat fast I would add lit. If you are just adding more fuel minion style add them unlit.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't have a drum but do burn Lump and comp. briquettes on occasion. Anyways I hadn't been over to the charcoal review in awhile and after reading this thread I meandered over there and came across this review. Kinda sad and almost humorous when they described the smell.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag92.htm


----------



## rickw (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried some Kroger brand bricks yesterday. Never again, the smoke looked like it had a yellow tint and didn't seem to burn all that clean.

So far the best and cleanest bricks I have used has been Stubbs. It burnt nice and clean and long.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I use lump, either Maple Leaf, or rarely Kingsford Charwood. For the odd time I use bricks, it's Maple Leaf. Nothing but ground up charcoal & wheat starch for a binder.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 25, 2010)

Both.  Bricks seem to last longer and lump gets going quicker and hotter.  I use a mixture largely based on how long I'm smoking that particular run.


----------

